# WiFi not working



## kaladhari (Dec 23, 2022)

hi friends at freebsd,

I updated my system to 13.1R -p5.  Since the update and reboot,
Read and applied all suggestions on this page and the FreeBSD forum.

Now
 ifconfig wlan0 shows associated, but Nmap show closed TCP ports. 

that is no INTERNET IN browser. 

I can ping my router 192.168.1.1.

 but I can not browse.

I am using wifi on fibre broadband. 

Need urgent help...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 23, 2022)

kaladhari said:


> ifconfig wlan0 shows associated, but Nmap show closed TCP ports.


Why do you think this should show any _open_ ports?



kaladhari said:


> I can ping my router 192.168.1.1.


That means the wifi connection is working. Or else you wouldn't be able to ping the gateway.


----------



## cracauer@ (Dec 23, 2022)

kaladhari said:


> I can ping my router 192.168.1.1.
> 
> but I can not browse.



Do you have a default route?

```
netstat -nr
```

Can you ping google.com?


----------



## bakul (Dec 23, 2022)

Strangely this post showed up in my alerts….


----------



## kaladhari (Dec 23, 2022)

cracauer@ said:


> Do you have a default route?
> 
> ```
> netstat -nr
> ...


ping google.com

ping: Unknown host


----------



## kaladhari (Dec 23, 2022)

cracauer@ said:


> Do you have a default route?
> 
> ```
> netstat -nr
> ...


default   192.168.1.1   UGS   wlan0


----------



## kaladhari (Dec 23, 2022)

I found two entries in /etc/resolv.conf 

nameserver 127.0.01
option edns0

and previous entries were commented.

SOLUTION( from my personal notes while adding wifi-manager... )
# resolvconf -u
reply# no local_unbound service

so uncommented local_unbound_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf

#nano /etc/resolv.conf

uncommented
 nameserver 192.168.1.1
 nameserver 1.1.1.1


BUT IT'S UNKNOWN HOW AFTER UPGRADING, WHY LOCAL_UNBOUND IS REQUIRED AND HOW UPDATE, CHANGED ENTRIES IN RESOLV.CONF????


----------



## Bryce Alexander (Dec 23, 2022)

That sounds like a name resolution issue, check your name servers in resolv.conf and make sure you can ping them.

```
/etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 10.1.1.1
nameserver 10.1.1.2
```


----------



## kaladhari (Dec 23, 2022)

kaladhari said:


> BUT IT'S UNKNOWN HOW AFTER UPGRADING, WHY LOCAL_UNBOUND IS REQUIRED AND HOW UPDATE, CHANGED ENTRIES IN RESOLV.CONF????



Request the FreeBSD team, to take note of this. "Existing configuration(s) should not be altered."


----------



## SirDice (Dec 23, 2022)

bakul said:


> Strangely this post showed up in my alerts….


I split it off from an older, unrelated, thread.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Dec 23, 2022)

kaladhari said:


> nameserver 127.0.01


Is that right? Looks like it’s missing a dot? But I’m no DNS pro.


----------



## chrbr (Dec 23, 2022)

Dear kaladhari,
if the spec is `nameserver 127.0.0.1` you need something as dns/unbound or the version in base. If your router supports DNS enter `nameserver 192.168.1.1`. This should work for "plastic" routers as you get from your internet provider. If the router does not support DNS queries enter an IP address of an external provider. As far as I remember `nameserver 8.8.8.8` should be ok to use the google DNS.


----------



## kaladhari (Dec 24, 2022)

SirDice said:


> I split it off from an older, unrelated, thread.


SirDice and FreeBSD team thanks for the support... Merry Christmas to all...


----------



## kaladhari (Dec 25, 2022)

richardtoohey2 said:


> Is that right? Looks like it’s missing a dot? But I’m no DNS pro.


excuse me for this typo, it is localhost 127.0.0.1


----------



## meine (Dec 25, 2022)

Alike cases I had here were due to changed settings on the router or different DHCP address obtained where the box had a fixed IP.

Changed name unit for the interface in /etc/rc.conf is also something to look at.


----------

